# Good Deal on ebay



## eggshells (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyone seen this. Extremely good deal. Too bad I dont have any space for these concolors.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Orchid-Plant...ompot-2022-Plants-Free-Shipping-/251346733298


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 26, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Anyone seen this. Extremely good deal. Too bad I dont have any space for these concolors.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Orchid-Plant...ompot-2022-Plants-Free-Shipping-/251346733298



That is a [email protected]!%* Good Deal! Great seller as well!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 26, 2013)

I am unable to see the deal....

Unfortunately, access to this particular item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in some countries. We are blocking your viewing in an effort to prevent restricted items from being displayed. Regrettably, in some cases, we may prevent users from accessing items that are not within the scope of said restrictions because of limitations of existing technology. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause, and we hope you may find other items of interest on eBay.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 26, 2013)

Weird. It works fine form me. How about this one: 

Link


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 26, 2013)

Impossible to see it...


----------



## eggshells (Sep 26, 2013)

Not sure why I am the only one seeing the deal..


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice. that's funny, Canada has much less restrictive import policies than USA!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm seeing the deal but no matter how cheap you get it when it gets confiscated at customs you lose it all, not such a deal.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 26, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Weird. It works fine form me. How about this one:
> 
> Link



Nope


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 26, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Not sure why I am the only one seeing the deal..



Thanks!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 26, 2013)

I can see this link on ebay just fine.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 26, 2013)

I can see it. They offer free shipping to Canada.  Beauty plants though. :drool:

No I am not interested....only admiring.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 27, 2013)

I am only admiring too!


----------



## naoki (Sep 27, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> I'm seeing the deal but no matter how cheap you get it when it gets confiscated at customs you lose it all, not such a deal.



Hmm, the description is a bit ambiguous, but it looks like the seller is going to provide CITES and phyto docs, right? If so, it should go through the customs (even to the US), shouldn't it?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2013)

If the paperwork is there & correct, it should. Years & years ago I order a couple of paph hybrid flasks, which should have required no paperwork. I got an empty box with a nasty letter in it. I contacted the seller, he did transactions to the states all the time, which I was aware of, never a problem because they were hybrids. I was the lucky one, no partial refund, no - I'll try again, just money down the drain! Live & learn! Sam has quite a few 2nd & 3rd generation concolor crosses, I'll go to him when I'm ready!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, phyto documents but no CITIES so even if you can send them the proper paperwork (speaking of USA) it still won't legally get threw.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 28, 2013)

He ships with both Phyto and CITES.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2013)

Go for it if you feel confident & comfortable, it could work out just fine. I know it's hard to resist when we're not able to find it within our country.


----------



## Dido (Sep 29, 2013)

so was it someone out of here who got it. 

For this amoiunt it was not expensive I think


----------

